
Disney Is Working with an Adviser on Potential Twitter Bid - walterbell
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-26/disney-said-to-be-working-with-adviser-on-potential-twitter-bid
======
tracker1
I'm not sure this would be a very good fit for Disney. Twitter just doesn't
fit the squeaky clean image of Disney proper, and not sure that they would
provide appropriate value even including other Disney holdings... unless they
own, perhaps a news media option I'm not familiar with.

As for Disney buying other companies, I'm frankly surprised they haven't
tried/offered to buy off Netflix. There's a _MUCH_ better pairing there.

